# Broken wrist



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

CheoSamad said:


> Took a gnarly slam today.
> My park has a storm drain pipe to hip setup right now and my favorite trick to do on it was come it fast and gap to the end of the pipe and tail bonk it into the hip.
> When I fell I came it with too much speed and thought it best to not hit the bonk in case of overshooting it into the woods. Bad idea.
> The kicker for the feature sent me about 12-13 feet high going fast as hell and I came down on my back and put my arms down to stop my fall. I ended up breaking my left wrist and I'm done riding for the year. I just ordered a new board too. I'm pretty pissed right now lol. Wish it was on video.


Do you know what you broke?? i had a pretty bad fall ended up breaking my scaphoid. Now im casted for 8 weeks and if it dosent heal then it needs surgery


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Brutal man. elbow cast or just forarm....?


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Brutal man. elbow cast or just forarm....?


Just forearm, Doctor says i got my age going for me, about a 50% chance of it healing up. seasons almost over up here anyways.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah at least you've got most of this season behind you and an entire off season to heal up. Could always be worse right?


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> Yeah at least you've got most of this season behind you and an entire off season to heal up. Could always be worse right?


Haha it could, Anyone ever had a scaphoid surgery or any surgery on the wrist??


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> Yeah at least you've got most of this season behind you and an entire off season to heal up. Could always be worse right?


I looked at that as the bright side. Only about a week left in this season anyway. Just a forearm cast for me, I will be good in about just under 2 months and than I could start skateboarding again. Bummed I wont be okay in time for my birthday to skate.


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wanted to tell you guys i just got my cast off yesterday and i dont need surgery!! i went back to playing lacrosse yesterday, still kinda sore but im already back into sports!:yahoo:


----------

